# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  Horowitz: New study finds very weak asymptomatic coronavirus transmission

## Knightkore

Horowitz: New study finds very weak asymptomatic coronavirus transmission - TheBlaze

For the first time in history, governments across the globe have  quarantined the healthy with the sick for fear that asymptomatic  carriers are spreading the virus and killing people in droves. But after  months of crushed liberty and destroyed livelihoods, is there any proof  that asymptomatic carriers are indeed super-spreaders? Shouldn't we  first investigate this theory before we force universal shutdowns and  universal muzzle-wearing?

A recently published contact tracing study  of 3,410 close contacts of 391 SARS-CoV-2 cases in a Chinese province  near Wuhan during the peak months of the virus found that  transmissibility seems to increase commensurately with the severity of  symptoms presented by the infected individual. Of the 127 secondary  infections that were traced to the original 3,410 cases, just eight were  from individuals confirmed as asymptomatic.
All asymptomatic  individuals were followed up with 14 days later by study administrators  to confirm that they had not presented symptoms. The study was published  on August 13 in the Annals of Internal Medicine journal.
    The study's authors conclude not only that asymptomatic  transmitters compose only a tiny slice of the spread, but that the rate  of transmission increases with the severity of the illness, further  validating the strategy of focusing on the sick, not the healthy:
The  secondary attack rate increased with the severity of index cases, from  0.3% (CI, 0.0 to 1.0%) for asymptomatic to 3.3% (CI, 1.8% to 4.8%) for  mild, 5.6% (CI, 4.4% to 6.8%) for moderate, and 6.2% (CI, 3.2% to 9.1%)  for severe or critical cases (_P_ for trend < 0.001).  Manifestation of certain symptoms, such as fever (6.7% [CI, 5.3 to 8.0]  vs. 3.3% [CI, 1.6 to 4.9]) and expectoration (13.6% [CI, 10.6 to 16.7]  vs. 3.0% [CI, 2.1 to 3.9]), in the index cases was associated with an  increased risk for infection in their close contacts.Researchers also found, as other studies have already concluded,  that most of the secondary infections occurred among household members.  Thus, putting together the low rate of asymptomatic transmission with  the fact that most cases (of all severity levels) are spread in the  home, why should we destroy our civilization over the concern of  asymptomatic spread? Where is the evidence that a non-symptomatic  individual merely passing someone for a few seconds in a store will  transmit the virus?
One might dismiss this study because it was  conducted by Chinese researchers, but if there is a political bias in  Chinese research, wouldn't it be skewed to the side that says  asymptomatic people spread the virus?
Let's not forget that the World Health Organization said  in May that asymptomatic spread was "very rare." Then, like any time a  major scientific figure reveals the truth, the WHO suddenly recanted that position  when the media raised a howl. But the "experts" never explained where  the evidence exists to show major community spread through asymptomatic  individuals.
A U.S.-based study  from the University of Florida, Gainesville Department of  Biostatistics, observed similar low rates of transmission among the  asymptomatic. They found symptomatic individuals transmitted the virus  at rate 28 times higher than asymptomatic individuals. Another Chinese study from May found very weak transmission capability among asymptomatic infections.




Add to that the fact that nearly all these studies conclude that most  transmission of any kind occurs at home (not passing someone for three  seconds in Walmart) and the current restrictions, indiscriminate  quarantine, and mask-wearing are completely indefensible.

----------

dinosaur (08-19-2020),Oceander (08-19-2020),Quark (08-19-2020),RMNIXON (08-19-2020),Rutabaga (08-19-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

This whole thing is a scam. I'm medical. I KNOW it's a scam. FEAR. It's about cowing you with fear, shut down the economy to blame Trump. My revenge is coming.

----------

dinosaur (08-19-2020),Knightkore (08-19-2020),Quark (08-19-2020),RMNIXON (08-19-2020),teeceetx (08-19-2020)

----------


## Quark

Of course it's a scam. Marxists world wide are fighting for their lives against nationalism. If nationalism wins than Marxism will be on the ropes. Good bye one world government with no nations.

----------

dinosaur (08-19-2020),teeceetx (08-19-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

:Geez: Well that conclusion seems like a no brainer!  If you're not hacking, sneezing, and coughing on everyone, you don't spread the infection as much!  Even a dummy like me can figure that one out.  

The people paying for these studies need to call me first.  I only charge half of what those guys charge.

If any of the big guys are thinking of doing a study on self isolation, call me!  I've got some answers for you, and I'm a lot cheaper than the so-called experts.

----------

Knightkore (08-19-2020),Quark (08-19-2020)

----------


## dinosaur

> This whole thing is a scam. I'm medical. I KNOW it's a scam. FEAR. It's about cowing you with fear, shut down the economy to blame Trump. My revenge is coming.





> Of course it's a scam. Marxists world wide are fighting for their lives against nationalism. If nationalism wins than Marxism will be on the ropes. Good bye one world government with no nations.


Please don't tell me we fell for this hook, line, and sinker AGAIN!  Just when the MMGW money dries up, we have a new crisis de jour to suck down all our research dollars!  Man are we stupid!   :Geez: 

(I know, I know, lots of good research and we might even get a coronavirus vaccine this time around, unlike the last time, thanks to our  President.  But some research and conclusions are better than others, just sayin'.)

----------

Knightkore (08-19-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

Dr Sherri Tenpenny

@BusyDrT



·
15h



Gov Janet Mills says - servers must now wear face shields upside down so that their breath is directed up, not down. Yes she wants you to wear a dog cone... peak insanity.  I wish this was a joke.. its real  #facecovering #faceshield

----------

dinosaur (08-19-2020),Oceander (08-19-2020),teeceetx (08-19-2020)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Quark (08-19-2020),Rutabaga (08-19-2020),teeceetx (08-19-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> Dr Sherri Tenpenny
> 
> @BusyDrT
> 
> 
> 
> ·
> 15h
> 
> ...



Good Lord!

----------

Knightkore (08-19-2020),teeceetx (08-19-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

They can screw off.

----------


## teeceetx

Our EXPERTS are all full of shit.  

They opposed travel restrictions. 
In NY they encourage people to visit Chinatown in support of WOKENESS & sent virus infected patients into nursing homes.
They initially told us masks only make things WORSE.
They lied about Hydroxychloroquine.
They lied about outdoor transmission.
They lied about rioters not being able to spread the virus, and on and on.

This entire fiasco is engineered to make Trump look bad ahead of the election.  And they're still at it.  

Instead, ask yourself this:

Why was the CDC so utterly unprepared to deal with this?
Why were there no stockpiles of PPE for the medical community and the public?
Why did they allow lifesaving equipment and drug manufacturers to be outscourced to foreign countries?
Why have they reversed course on so many covid issues?
Why do they now BLATANTLY LIE about their past behaviors?

----------

Captain Kirk! (08-19-2020),dinosaur (08-19-2020),Knightkore (08-19-2020),Quark (08-19-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

It's been over four months. Why aren't all of us mask refusers dead?

----------

Knightkore (08-19-2020),Quark (08-19-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

"experts" built the titanic...

----------

Knightkore (08-19-2020),Quark (08-19-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

This is really a No Brainer to begin with.

The reason people are asymptomatic is that their immune systems are keeping the virus at bay. Remember the purpose of a Virus as a living thing is to reproduce and spread to others. People feel sick when a Virus overwhelms their immune system as it goes into high gear. That is also why people are most contagious with a cold or flu as they first start to feel really sick. When you begin to recover you are knocking the virus down. 

And asymptomatic people will not be coughing thus expelling contaminated particles of moisture all over.

----------

dinosaur (08-19-2020),Knightkore (08-19-2020),Quark (08-19-2020)

----------


## RMNIXON

> "experts" built the titanic...


To be fair the design of the Titanic was an engineering marvel of the day. 

The compartmented Hull design would have saved the ship if they hit the Iceberg head on then backed away. Instead they tried to avoid it and ended up side swiping that tore open several forward compartments like a can opener!

----------

Knightkore (08-19-2020),Quark (08-19-2020),Rutabaga (08-19-2020)

----------


## donttread

> Horowitz: New study finds very weak asymptomatic coronavirus transmission - TheBlaze
> 
> For the first time in history, governments across the globe have  quarantined the healthy with the sick for fear that asymptomatic  carriers are spreading the virus and killing people in droves. But after  months of crushed liberty and destroyed livelihoods, is there any proof  that asymptomatic carriers are indeed super-spreaders? Shouldn't we  first investigate this theory before we force universal shutdowns and  universal muzzle-wearing?
> 
> A recently published contact tracing study  of 3,410 close contacts of 391 SARS-CoV-2 cases in a Chinese province  near Wuhan during the peak months of the virus found that  transmissibility seems to increase commensurately with the severity of  symptoms presented by the infected individual. Of the 127 secondary  infections that were traced to the original 3,410 cases, just eight were  from individuals confirmed as asymptomatic.
> All asymptomatic  individuals were followed up with 14 days later by study administrators  to confirm that they had not presented symptoms. The study was published  on August 13 in the Annals of Internal Medicine journal.
>     The study's authors conclude not only that asymptomatic  transmitters compose only a tiny slice of the spread, but that the rate  of transmission increases with the severity of the illness, further  validating the strategy of focusing on the sick, not the healthy:The  secondary attack rate increased with the severity of index cases, from  0.3% (CI, 0.0 to 1.0%) for asymptomatic to 3.3% (CI, 1.8% to 4.8%) for  mild, 5.6% (CI, 4.4% to 6.8%) for moderate, and 6.2% (CI, 3.2% to 9.1%)  for severe or critical cases (_P_ for trend < 0.001).  Manifestation of certain symptoms, such as fever (6.7% [CI, 5.3 to 8.0]  vs. 3.3% [CI, 1.6 to 4.9]) and expectoration (13.6% [CI, 10.6 to 16.7]  vs. 3.0% [CI, 2.1 to 3.9]), in the index cases was associated with an  increased risk for infection in their close contacts.Researchers also found, as other studies have already concluded,  that most of the secondary infections occurred among household members.  Thus, putting together the low rate of asymptomatic transmission with  the fact that most cases (of all severity levels) are spread in the  home, why should we destroy our civilization over the concern of  asymptomatic spread? Where is the evidence that a non-symptomatic  individual merely passing someone for a few seconds in a store will  transmit the virus?
> One might dismiss this study because it was  conducted by Chinese researchers, but if there is a political bias in  Chinese research, wouldn't it be skewed to the side that says  asymptomatic people spread the virus?
> Let's not forget that the World Health Organization said  in May that asymptomatic spread was "very rare." Then, like any time a  major scientific figure reveals the truth, the WHO suddenly recanted that position  when the media raised a howl. But the "experts" never explained where  the evidence exists to show major community spread through asymptomatic  individuals.
> ...



So basically if you aren't blowing snot you're not very infectious? All the more reason to open schools and rely on herd immunity, which we are currently interferring with. 
Remember when we just wanted to flatten the curve? LOL

----------

dinosaur (08-19-2020),Knightkore (08-19-2020),Quark (08-19-2020)

----------


## donttread

> This whole thing is a scam. I'm medical. I KNOW it's a scam. FEAR. It's about cowing you with fear, shut down the economy to blame Trump. My revenge is coming.



I don't think it's a total scam. The virus is real enough and can be deadly to vulnerable people and occassionally to others. Much like the flu. However COVIDE 19 is trememnedously over hyped in terms of it's impact on kids and even working age people. It just about kills me every time I hear someone say "we have to think about the safety of the children"  They are already safe!

----------

dinosaur (08-19-2020),Knightkore (08-19-2020),Oceander (08-19-2020),Quark (08-19-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> I don't think it's a total scam. The virus is real enough and can be deadly to vulnerable people and occassionally to others. Much like the flu. However COVIDE 19 is trememnedously over hyped in terms of it's impact on kids and even working age people. It just about kills me every time I hear someone say "we have to think about the safety of the children"  They are already safe!


Yup

----------

donttread (08-19-2020),Knightkore (08-19-2020)

----------


## Quark

> "experts" built the titanic...


Oh isn't that a good one.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Rutabaga (08-19-2020)

----------


## Quark

> To be fair the design of the Titanic was an engineering marvel of the day. 
> 
> The compartmented Hull design would have saved the ship if they hit the Iceberg head on then backed away. Instead they tried to avoid it and ended up side swiping that tore open several forward compartments like a can opener!


True but "experts" said the ship was unsinkable. And "experts" were driving the ship and running the bridge. It's also interesting to note that the sister ships suffered terrible fates as well. And it's also interesting that Titanic side swiped a ship leaving the harbor, the sister ship Olympia plowed into a war ship and had to be repaired. I'm sure glad the "experts" knew what they were doing.

----------

Rutabaga (08-19-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> True but "experts" said the ship was unsinkable. And "experts" were driving the ship and running the bridge. It's also interesting to note that the sister suffered terrible fates as well. And it's also interesting that Titanic side swiped a ship leaving the harbor, the sister ship Olympia plowed into a war ship and had to be repaired. I'm sure glad the "experts" knew what they were doing.



The "experts" always know what they are doing right?

*"Professing to be wise they became fools" (Romans 1:22)*

----------

Quark (08-19-2020),Rutabaga (08-19-2020)

----------


## Quark

> The "experts" always know what they are doing right?
> 
> *"Professing to be wise they became fools" (Romans 1:22)*


That's Bible quote I can get behind. Like intellectuals that are so smart they are stupid, "experts" know everything and know nothing. A book of essays written by a Japanese Zen Master has as his first essay titled "Beginners Mind". In the essay he says the "expert" has tunnel vision and can only see what's in the tunnel. I don't know of a single "expert" who "see" outside the tunnel or box.

----------


## Knightkore

> That's Bible quote I can get behind. Like intellectuals that are so smart they are stupid, "experts" know everything and know nothing. A book of essays written by a Japanese Zen Master has as his first essay titled "Beginners Mind". In the essay he says the "expert" has tunnel vision and can only see what's in the tunnel. I don't know of a single "expert" who "see" outside the tunnel or box.


THIS is so true.  They are trained to see only that which they are trained to see.  

It is like in the military or football.....you train a sniper to be the best sniper ever.....but you don't want him being a bomb man.....you want someone trained in demolitions for that.

Or, you wouldn't use a leftback to be your quarterback.

But too many "experts" think they are experts in everything.

----------

Oceander (08-20-2020)

----------


## Oceander

> THIS is so true.  They are trained to see only that which they are trained to see.  
> 
> It is like in the military or football.....you train a sniper to be the best sniper ever.....but you don't want him being a bomb man.....you want someone trained in demolitions for that.
> 
> Or, you wouldn't use a leftback to be your quarterback.
> 
> But too many "experts" think they are experts in everything.


Expert-itis is a very serious problem in many fields.

----------

Knightkore (08-20-2020)

----------

